# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  bardzo sucha skóra i przedwczesne starzenie

## afrodyta19835

Witam
mam problem polegający na bardzo suchej skórze twarzy.wrażliwej.testuje różne kremy ponieważ po niektórych robią mi się suche plamki na twarzy.(jak liszaje).przez ten fakt suchej a nawet bardzo suchej skóry mam coraz więcej zmarszczek,dość głebokie na czole,bruzdy wokół ust nie wspominając już o okolicach oczu.czy jest coś co mogła bym dostać od dermatologa na te zmarszczki???obawiam się ,ze jakieś 2-3 lat będe wyglądala na duzo dużo starszą,(dodam iż to nie jest cecha genetyczna,nie opalam sie też).proszę o pomoc.
p.s.podobno są jakieś maści z hormonami na wypełnianie zmarszczek?

----------


## Krzysztof

Sucha skóra na twarzy może być skutkiem używania niektórych kosmetyków lub mycia jej przy użyciu zwykłego mydła, może być objawem łojotokowego zapalenia skóry. Warto, byś stosowała odpowiednie kremy i unikała tych, po których problem się nasila, polecam łykanie kapsułek z witaminą A+E, ewentualnie wypróbowania maści retinolowej. Natłuszczaj ją, możesz wypróbować dermacol czy dermosan. W przypadku liszajowatych, łuszczących zmian niektórzy dermatolodzy polecają rozcieńczać szampon przeciwłupieżowy i przemywać takim roztworem delikatnie łuszczące miejsca. Odnośnie maści z hormonami, które mogą pomóc na zmarszczki - z tego co mi wiadomo popularne są preparaty zawierające fitoestrogeny, lecz zaleca się je głównie kobietom po menopauzie. W przypadku jakichkolwiek wątpliwości warto pokazać skórę dermatologowi, w tym celu nie potrzeba skierowania.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Waleri

Jeżeli masz problem z suchą skora na twarzy to polecam Ci krem cetaphil, ja miałam problem z wysuszoną skóra i jednocześnie chciałam móc ją oczyścić - odpowiednio pielęgnować. Cetaphil nie wysusza jak niektóre kosmetyki do oczyszcza i do tego zabezpiecza przed wysuszeniem.

----------


## Robomania

Również stosowałam cetaphil i dobrze się spisuję przy nawilżaniu skóry. Polecam.

----------


## karolajna

Też mogę polecić ci cetaphil ale to raczej do stosowania tak codziennie, żeby nawilżyć twarz ale na zmarszczki to może XP Diora się przyda :Wink:  pozdrawiam.

----------


## jejku

Nie wiem może faktycznie spróbuj tego cetaphilu patrzyłam i ma niezłe opinie. Może akurat to ci pomoże, zajrzyj najlepiej na ich stronę i zobacz czy o to ci chodzi (cetaphil.pl)

----------


## gość

Cetaphil jest ok.

----------


## BlackCouguar

Ja również mam duże problemy z suchą skórą - nie tylko twarzy, ale całego ciała. Też wyskakiwały mi *suche plamki* (podobne do liszajów), ale na rękach. Mój dermatolog powiedział, że te plamki wywołane są alergią, jednak podstawowe testy u  alergolog a nic nie wykazały. 

Na plamki dostałam krem *Cutibaza* - dość tłusty, można kupić w aptece. Myślę, że powinnaś stosować na twarz przede wszystkim tłuste kremy. Moja siostra zaczęła zauważać zmarszczki, kiedy dość długo używała jakiegoś preparatu na pryszcze (bardzo wysuszał cerę). Więc nawilżanie (albo raczej natłuszczanie) - to podstawa. 

Poza tym, do ciała i twarzy używam kosmetyków aptecznych *z mocznikiem (inaczej urea)* - dla mnie są bardzo dobre, bo naprawdę nieźle nawilżają skórę. Nawet do kąpieli mam żel po prysznic *Emolium z mocznikiem* i innymi bajerami  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Tych zwykłych ze sklepów kosmetycznych już nie używam. 

Sądzę jednak, że z tymi plamkami lepiej przejść się do dermatologa. Nie wiadomo przecież, czy nie są wywołane jakąś poważniejszą chorobą.

----------


## suwak

Spróbuj cetaphilu tak jak ktoś już napisał. Proponuje też odwiedzić stronę cetaphil.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil to super rzecz bardzo m pomógł przywrócić twarzy normalny wygląd.

----------


## izunia_40

Słyszałam, że z taką mocno suchą skórą świetnie radzą sobie zabiegi medycyny estetycznej. Ale czy to prawda nie wiem, nie testowałam. Ale może warto się dowiedzieć.

----------


## Aniula30

Słyszałam, że z taką mocno suchą skórą świetnie radzą sobie zabiegi medycyny estetycznej. Ale czy to prawda nie wiem, nie testowałam. Ale może warto się dowiedzieć..

----------


## denimistka33

Ja codziennie smaruję sobie buzię cetaphilem żeby ją oczyścić no i nawilżyć, myślę że to powinno rozwiązać problem. Zresztą widzę że przede mną kilka osób polecało tą samą emulsję.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Znacie Oeparol Hydrosense? Nawilża nawet bardzo wymagającą skórę. Trzeba tylko pamiętać o regularnym stosowaniu (nie zadziała po tygodniu, ale po miesiącu zobaczysz już efekty). Moja babcia miała bardzo suchą cerę i po trzech miesiącach zauważyła, że jej skóra jest bardziej napięta i nawilżona. Potem zaczęła używać kremu również do rąk i na łokcie.

----------


## herbaciarka

> Znacie Oeparol Hydrosense?


Znam i nawet miałam przyjemność używać. Z mojej strony mogę polecić, jeżeli ktoś ma problemy z suchą skórą.
CO najważniejsze to nawilżenie utrzymuje się cały dzień

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ile kosztuje oeparol i po jakim czasie rzeczywiście widać rezultaty??

----------


## jaśfasola

Na przedwczesne starzenie się skóry zaleca się nawilżenie. Moja ciotka miała podobny problem i poszła na serie zabiegów do arkadia-opole.pl/ choć to w Opolu, więc gdyby ktoś był z okolicy  :Smile:  Nie pamiętam dokładnie jak nazywały się te zabiegi ale efekt był bardzo dobry. Wcześniej ciocia chodziła do dermatologów, ale widocznie nie zależało im, żeby jej pomóc. A tak w gabinecie to zależy im bardziej. Wiadomo  :Smile:

----------


## Truskaweczka90

> a ile kosztuje oeparol i po jakim czasie rzeczywiście widać rezultaty??


Oeparol Hydrosense można kupić w aptekach, u mnie kosztuje ok. 20zł. Pierwsze efekty słyszłam że są już po 2-3 tygodniach stosowania.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na bardzo suchą, z suchymi plackami i wrazliwą skórę twarzy dobry jest krem do twarzy Latopic. Intensywanie nawilża, delikatnie natłuszcza i regeneruje naskórek, tworzy na skórze filtr, który chroni przed działaniem czynników zewnętrznych. Działa na wielu płaszczyznach. Do kupienia tylko w aptekach.

----------


## ewee

Ja do tego miałam jeszcze przebawienia na skórze, które po prostu nie wyglądały estetycznie. Pomógł mi doktor borczyk, u którego wykonałam peeling medyczny. Teraz na szczęście już takich kłopotów nie mam i mogę normalnie żyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

z mojej strony też polecam oeparol. dodatkowo od środka wspomagam się kapsułkami z wiesiolka. no i przy suchej skórze trzeba bardzo uważać na słońce (koniecznie filtry) i na oczyszczanie (płyny miceralne i bardzo delikatne żele). ja jako nastolatka miałam tłustą skórę i trądzik i ciężko się było przystosować jak tu się teraz zrobiła taka sucha.. chyba jeszcze trudniejsza w pielęgnacji

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według moich spostrzeżeń, przy tego typu silnych problemach bardzo pomocny jest Balsam Q, mało znany produkt (w miarę tani), jednak dzięki niemu moja znajoma odyzskała jędrnośc skóry. Można go stosować na całe ciało. Nie wiem czy jest jeszcze w aptekach, bo z tego co wiem to trudno dostępny, ale możesz pytać żeby apteka ci zamówiła.

----------


## kamillaco

Ja do codziennego nawilżania skóry i dobrego oczyszczenia używam cetaphil, polecam zajrzeć na stronę cetaphil.pl polecam.

----------


## asia2015

Przy bardzo suchej skórze może sprawdzić się krem do twarzy i ciała Latopic. Ten krem to emolient który stosuje sie również u osób cierpiących na alergię i atopowe zapalenie skóry, u których skóra jest wyjątkowo sucha i szorstka. Dobrze byłoby wcierać go kilka razy na dzień i myślę że to zapeweni dobre i długotrwałe nawilżenie

----------


## Aggga

ja tak jak juz parę osob tutaj pisalo polecam oeparol z wiesiołka. jeżeli zwykły krem nie pomaga to można sobie kupic taki olej w kapsułkach z tej firmy i nim smarować najbardziej przesuszoną skórę  :Wink:

----------


## kobik

Najlepiej zajrzeć na cetaphil.pl tam jest cała seria kosmetyków do przesuszonej skóry, polecam!

----------


## klekle20

Bardzo lubię Cetaphil bo na prawdę świetnie nawilża moją skórę buzia jest taka naturalnie świeża na prawdę warto dla tego uczucia :Smile:

----------


## parafa

kup sobie coś bardzo nawilżającego, ja mam tez suchą skórę i stosuję atoperal baby jest to seria kosmetyków dla osób z atopowym zapaleniem skóry, co prawda ja nie posiadam azs ale kosnetyki bardzo ładnie nawilżają skórę, myślę, że powinnaś wypróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wybierz się do dermatologa to coś doradzi

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam lekkie kremy, które składają się z kwasów Omega, pochodzących z oleju bawełnianego i wiesiołkowego. Odbudowują one barierę naskórka przyczyniając się do jego lepszego nawilżenia. Skład preparatu powinien być uzupełniony o masło Shea, prowitaminę B5 (D-pantenol), olej jojoba, a także o witaminę E.

----------


## lanna

Do codziennego nawilżania skóry naprawdę dobrze nadaję się cetaphil! Polecam, bardzo wydajny i szybko działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam Cetaphil! W razie czego można swobodnie zaczerpnąć wiedzy z ich strony ( cetaphil.pl )

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil pomógł mi doskonale. Polecam z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam kremy zawierające alantoinę, która przyspiesza gojenie, wygładza i regeneruje uszkodzoną skórę. Poza tym wspomaga działanie innego składnika takich preparatów, czyli witaminy F. Często pochodzi ona z oleju lnianego, zawiera nienasycone kwasy tłuszczowe, które biorą udział w metabolizmie lipidów. W skład kremów wchodzić może również witamina E, która usuwa wolne rodniki.

----------


## gubyd

Na zmarszczki można zastosować naturalny kwas hialuronowy - tylko nie w kremach, jakie kupuje się w sieciowych drogeriach itd., tylko przygotowywany przez drogerie internetowe, handlujące faktycznie naturalnymi kosmetykami i związkami chemicznymi do samodzielnego rozrobienia. Ja sama korzystam z takiego rozwiązania, bo wiem, że są pozbawione substancji, które podrażniają mi skórę. 
A co do nawilżenia powyżej dobrze radzą z Cetaphilem, ja polecam jeszcze dodać do tego olejki kokosowy i arganowy, masło shea i przede wszystkim dobry, wysoki filtr przeciwsłoneczny (najlepiej 50 i wzwyż), bez tego nie powinno się wychodzić z domu, bez względu na porę roku!

----------


## gubyd

Na zmarszczki można zastosować naturalny kwas hialuronowy - tylko nie w kremach, jakie kupuje się w sieciowych drogeriach itd., tylko przygotowywany przez drogerie internetowe, handlujące faktycznie naturalnymi kosmetykami i związkami chemicznymi do samodzielnego rozrobienia. Ja sama korzystam z takiego rozwiązania, bo wiem, że są pozbawione substancji, które podrażniają mi skórę. 
A co do nawilżenia powyżej dobrze radzą z Cetaphilem, ja polecam jeszcze dodać do tego olejki kokosowy i arganowy, masło shea i przede wszystkim dobry, wysoki filtr przeciwsłoneczny (najlepiej 50 i wzwyż), bez tego nie powinno się wychodzić z domu, bez względu na porę roku!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie wiem jak ze starzeniem skóry ale w kwestii suchości, to też polecam cetaphil. Generalnie zaczełabym od konsultacji z lekarzem.

----------


## Trissa

Ja też używam oeparol hydrosense do twarzy. Mam problem z suchą i wrazliwą skórą. Nieospowiednie używane kosmetyki skutkują czerwoną twarzą i podrażnioną skórą dlatego musze uważać czego używać. Hydrosense ma lekką konsytencję i fajnie się nakłada. A skóra gładziutka i mięciutka.

----------


## parafa

widze że ten oeparol to bardzo popularny jest, ja go używam na codzień pod makijaż, poza tym krem ma w skłądzie wiesiołek, który dobrze wpływa na nasza skórę.

----------


## fera5

Teraz latem jest idealny bo lekki i dobrze nawilża, ja juz sporo czasu go używam i widzę nawet, że skóra jest bardziej napięta a i kolor ma jakby ładniejszy  :Smile:

----------


## parafa

bo kosmetyki oeparol mają w składzie wiesiołek więc moim zdaniem on właśnie bardzo dobrze wpływa na naszą cerę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dołączę się do opinii o cetaphilu. Polecam, z czystym sumieniem.

----------


## soksana88

moim skromnym zdaniem jezeli ma sie suchą skóre to tzrba też popatrzeć troszeczkę głębiej , czyli w  swój organizm . jezeli ma sie skóre sucha to jest to tez obniżenie omega 3 . ja np biore z omega 3 z gsh polska i jak narazie jestem zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spróbowałam, nie żałuję! Serdecznie polecam posłuchac opinii i spróbować cetaphilu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Również polecam cetaphil. Stosowałam, świetna sprawa!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja osobiście stosowałam Cetaphil i powiem wam szczerze,że jestem bardzo ale to bardzo zadowolona. Męczyłam się z problemem suchej skóry kilka lat wypróbowała chyba wszystkiego aż w końcu trafiłam w samą dziesiątkę.Od tego czasu cetaphil zawsze zemną. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Widzę że cetaphil pomógł nie tylko mi  :Smile:  Polecam go wszystkim z problemem suchej skóry potrafi zdziałać cuda!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam serdecznie cetaphil potrafi zaskoczyć swoją dokładnością oraz doskonałością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil jest niezwykle wydajny. Doskonale nawilża przesuszoną skórę, łagodzi jej podrażnienia. Bardzo dobra chłonność oraz brak zapachu w przypadku tego produktu jest dużym plusem. Jestem zadowolona z tego produktu i z pewnością skorzystam z niego ponownie. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil balsam jest po prostu świetny. Moja skóra stała się bardziej nawilżona,podrażnienia na mojej wrażliwej skórze w dużym stopniu zostały zniwelowane. Skóra stała się gładka w dotyku i widać,że jest zadowolona. Cetaphil sprostał wszystkim wymaganiom ,które moja skora potrzebowała . Jestem bardzo zadowolona,na pewno zostanie ze mną na długo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil bardzo pozytywnie nie zaskoczył . Moja skóra jest dzięki niemu gładsza i nawilżona .

----------


## alicja45

żadne kremy nie dadzą takich efektów jak zabiegi u kosmetyczki. Ja chodzę na zabiegi odmładzające i nawilżające do Coco-Time we Wrocławiu. Zgłoś się do nich na konsultację i tam dobiorą odpowiedni "program" zabiegów, tak żeby Twoja skóra odżyła. Ja jestem pod wrażeniem efektów!

----------


## Hepatica

Aby nawodnić skórę "od wewnątrz" stosować można suplementy, które zawierają kwas hialuronowy. Jedna tylko jego cząsteczka jest w stanie związać około 250 cząsteczek wody. Produkcja kwasu maleje wraz z wiekiem, dlatego dostarczanie go w formie preparatów, może być koniecznością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi pomaga tez sauna do twarzy. Mam takie domowe urządzenie od Panasonic i jest bardzo skuteczne w nawilżaniu skóry właśnie. Po każdej saunowej sesji jak wklepuję krem, to pięknie się wchłania bo wiadomo ze taka rozgrzana skóra cudownie wchłania wszelkie kosmetyki. Dobra rzecz, mnie ona cieszy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cetaphil potrafi z suchą skórą doskonale sobie poradzić. Nawilża oraz regeneruje suche miejsca. Ja akurat miałam problem z wysuszoną buzią i zdziałał cuda, ale również można go stosować do innych partii ciała. Polecam

----------


## sava

a co z jakimiś zabiegami profesjonalnymi? szczególnie na zmarszczki i suchą skórę jest tego mnóstwo  :Wink:  a przed świętami fajne promocje, że przy kilku zabiegach jeden wychodzi gratis itp  :Smile:

----------


## kingsx

a o jakich zabiegach konkretnie mowa? o ile o takich odmładzających słyszałam już trochę, ba! nawet sama chciałabym niedługo spróbować na własnej skórze  :Smile:  to na przesuszoną skórę coś jest ciekawego?

----------


## sava

pierwszy jaki mi wpadł do głowy to skinbooster vital  :Big Grin:  ogólnie ma 'naprawić' problematyczne miejsca ale też przywraca odpowiednie nawilżenie  :Smile:  może być i na twarz, i na szyje, nawet grzbiety dłoni

----------


## kingsx

szczególnie twarz, chociaż szyja też już widzę, że się starzeje, jakaś taka wiotka skóra mi sie tam robi. może nawilżenie dałoby coś w tym temacie? robiłaś ten zabieg sobie? jakie to w ogóle koszta?

----------


## sava

moja mama robiła te grzbiety dłoni, jeden zabieg coś koło tysiaka, można znaleźć promo że trzeci zabieg wychodzi kilka stówek mniej  :Smile:  pewnie na konsultacji oceniają ile zabiegów w ogóle potrzebujesz

----------


## aga_a

Nie można zapominać też o nawilżaniu organizmu od środka. Należy pić dużo wody mineralnej! Można zastosować też suplementy diety, które pomogą również nawilżyć skórę od środka - ewidentnie zbyt szybko tracisz wodę. Nawilżające kremy, podkłady, w ciągu dnia możesz też pryskać twarz wodą termalną, która przywróci nawilżenie, gdy czujesz ściąganie na twarzy. Do tego warto robić sobie 2 razy w tygodniu maseczki nawilżające, delikatne złuszczanie naskórka też jest ważne, żeby składniki lepiej się chłonęły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przy kuracji trądzikowej moja skóra zrobiła się strasznie wrażliwa oraz okropnie sucha zwykłe kremy nawilżające nie pomagały. Polecono mi cetaphil i z czystym sumieniem polecam go wszystkim którzy mają podobny problem!

----------


## paradis0

taka sucha skóra może oznaczać np problemy z tarczycą dlatego warto iść do lekarza. A poza tym to najlepiej iśc do gabinetu kosmetycznego na jakieś zabiegi nawilżające i przywracające skórze odpowiednie nawilżenie. Zerknij sobie na ofertę Coco Time (Wrocław). Mają dużo zabiegów, a jak coś to zawsze możesz się zapisać do nich na bezpłatne konsutacje

----------


## LukrowanaLala

Mam bardzo suchą i wrażliwą skórę używam żelu Eloderm i kremu też z tej serii. Zawierają kwasy Omega 369, świetnie nawilżają i regenerują.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Osoby, których skóra jest sucha i wrażliwa, stosować mogą nasz krem, który zawiera oliwę z oliwek, skwalen, mocznik, alantoinę, witaminę E i B6, kwas hialuronowy, koenzym Q10, a także pantenol.

Są to składniki kojące i łagodzące, które regenerują problematyczną skórę. Poza tym natłuszczają ją i głęboko nawilżają, dzięki czemu staje się miękka, gładka i jędrna.

----------


## koszatka

Z takimi dolegliwościami najlepiej jest udać się do dermatologa.

----------


## Tancereczka88

Odwiedzić lekarzy to na pewno w takich przypadkach trzeba. Warto też zwrócić uwagę w jakim okresie ta skóra jest najbardziej przesuszona. Bo często bywa tak, ze np jest bardzo sucha w okresie grzewczym. Wtedy też taka skóra potrzebuje regeneracji. Wiem, ze są zabiegi w gabinetach medycyny estetycznej np przy użyciu preparatu Restylane Skinboosters.  Ja miałam akurat powiększanie ust preparatem Restylane Kysse. pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego polecam wam eloderm, który naprawdę intensywnie nawilża skórę. Okazuje się, że kosmetyki przeznaczone dla dzieci, do używania od pierwszego dnia życia mogą cudownie wpływać na skórę osób dorosłych. Ja akurat testowałam balsam i krem z omega 3-6-9. Wiem, że tych produktów jest więcej, można sobie dopasować produkt pod indywidualne potrzeby.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem alergikiem, dlatego zawsze wybiera produkty apteczne, z naprawdę przemyślanym składem. Takie produkty jak Eloderm, zapewniają mi spokój i powodują, że nie biegam po dermatologach.

----------


## dżanna

u mnie wraz z okresem zimowym strasznie sie skora przesuszyla, nie wiem co robic. Nawet nie moge pudru uzyc bo podklresla suche skorki

----------


## sona

> u mnie wraz z okresem zimowym strasznie sie skora przesuszyla, nie wiem co robic. Nawet nie moge pudru uzyc bo podklresla suche skorki


prawde mówiąc, powinnaś zacząć stosować jakis naturlany krem nawilżający. Zwłaszcza teraz w okresie zimowym. Szybko zauważysz poprawe  :Smile:

----------


## Buatic

W przypadku młodej skóry zwykle większa część zmarszczek powstaje z odwodnienia i na szczęście jest to proces odwracalny - trzeba tylko uzbroić się w cierpliwość, dostarczać sobie wody (również z pożywienia) i zadbać o pielęgnację, która nie naruszy płaszcza ochronnego skóry. Dlatego warto postawić na kremy bogate w składniki roślinne o nawilżających właściwościach. 
Niestety skóra sucha ma to do siebie, że objawy starzenia są widoczne dużo szybciej dlatego można wcześniej sięgnąć po kosmetyki przeciwzmarszczkowe - tu sprawdzi się koenzym q10, peptydy wspomagające produkcję kolagenu i guarana odżywiająca zwiotczałą skórę.

----------


## Drahme

Swietną opcją na zregenerowanie takiej skóry sa zabiegi z użyciem preparatu Restylane Skinboosters.  Bardzo dobrze wtedy skóra jest nawilżona. Zwłaszcza w takim okresie jak po lecie czy np w okresie grzewczym kiedy spożywamy mało wody.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może warto pomyśleć o kompleksowej rewitalizacji skóry? Poczytaj sobie o zabiegach z produktem Restylane Skinboosters. To taka całkowita rewitalizacja skóry, jej nawilżenie, ujędrnienie od wewnątrz.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na suchą skórę mi bardzo pomogła emulsja atoperal. Kiedyś myślałam, że to produkt tylko dla dzieci, bo moja siostra smarowała swoją córeczkę tym kremem, bo mała miała AZS, ale dla dosołych też są produkty i dobrze działają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też lubię atoperal, ale nie tylko jako emulskę do skóry, bo stosuję również go w postaci szamponu i zelu do kąpieli. takie kompleksowe zastosowanie sprawia, że mam skórę tak fajną, jak fajną miałam chyba tylko w dziecińśtwie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Atoperal ma taki krem, który jest przeznaczony do pielęgnacji delikatnej skóry atopowej, suchej i wrażliwej. Możesz sobie sprawdzić, czy pomoże Ci na Twoje dolegliwośći. Ja korzystam i jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem więcej, bo u mnie moja córeczka ma całą serię atoperal baby, a ja wersję dla dorosłych i odkąd obie tego używamy, to nasze problemy skórne minęły.

----------


## Oliwia Janiak

Tzn tak. Na taki przedwczesne starzenie się skóry ma wpływ kilka czynników: wiadomo nadmierne promieniowanie UV, solaria itp. stres i oczywiście czynniki genetyczne. Bardzo sucha skóra tez powstaje na skutek centralnego ogrzewania w sezonie zimowym. Ja tak własnie  miałam przesuszona skórę. U mnie żadne balsamy nie działały stąd decyzja o zabiegu z Restylane Skinboosters.

----------

